# Strategie Spiel für Neuanfänger gesucht



## Stratege01 (13. Januar 2013)

*Strategie Spiel für Neuanfänger gesucht*

Hallo,

ich bin nach einigen Jahren auf der Suche nach einem guten Strategie Spiel. Früher habe ich gerne C&C, Warcraft, Siedler, Age of Empieres usw. gespielt. Ein Freund spielt viel Hearts of Iron das ist für nen Neuanfänger wie mich aber zu komplex.

Mein Pc ist ca 4 Jahre alt. Sprich 2,9 Intel Core 2000GB Speicher und ne Direct 9 fähige Geforce.

Ich danke euch, gerne auch ab vom Mainstream.

Gruß
Stratege01


----------



## Shogun-1000 (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn du gerne Strategiespiele Zockst so wie ich dann versuch mal Rome Total war oder Medieval 2 Total war.Dein PC müßte für diese Spiele noch ausreichend sein.Diese Spiele kann mann am besten mit Age of Empieres vergleichen.Komplex sin sie auch nicht besonders man ist sehr schnell im Spiel drin und diese Spiele sind meiner Meinung nach absolute klasse.Also viel Spaß beim zocken.Gruß Werner


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Genau wie bei Deiner Frage nach Aufbausimulation: http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-spielethemen/9317022-aufbau-simulation-gesucht.html  wäre es wichtig zu wissen, welche GRafikkarte du genau hast


----------



## Stratege01 (14. Januar 2013)

Geforce 8400 GS. Daran soll es aber nich mangeln zur Not investiere ich 50 Euro.

Gruß
Startege01


----------



## simon212 (15. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele seit einem Montat Cultures Browserspiel ist echt klasse. Spielt noch jemand dieses Spiel?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

Ich kenn nur das "Original" für den PC, das war ein recht guter Siedler-Konkurrent.


----------



## OnlineGamesGamer (27. Januar 2013)

Probier mal das free to play Browsergame Goodgame Empire! Da dein PC nicht mehr der neueste ist und dir Siedler und Age of Empire gefallen, ist das genau das Richtige für dich. Das Game kann in Sachen Grafik und Komplexität durchaus mit PC-Games mithalten. Der Langzeitspaß entsteht vorallem dadurch sich mit anderen Mitspielern zu verbünden, zu handeln oder zu bekriegen. Derzeit mein absolutes Lieblingsgame! Vielleicht poste ich irgendwann mal ein Review dazu.


----------



## MarBay (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn du früher Die Siedler und Age of Empires gespielt hat, müsste Forge of Empires (http://www.netzsieger.de/software/online-strategiespiele/forge-of-empires) sehr gut passen. Du kannst dich ja mal in den Testbericht rein lesen. Es ist nicht so komplex wie Die Siedler aber macht trotzdem sehr viel Spaß und ist gut für einsteiger geeignet. Ich finde die verschiedenen Zeitalter auch sehr spannend und  dass man im Gegensatz zu Die Siedler Online auch gegen andere Spieler kämpfen kann. Versuch es einfach mal aus. Ich finde es hat Suchtpotenzial


----------



## Joko-San (15. Februar 2013)

Anno (egal welcher Teil) sollte eigentlich leicht zu verstehen sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass man daran verzweifelt


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (15. Februar 2013)

Joko-San schrieb:


> Anno (egal welcher Teil) sollte eigentlich leicht zu verstehen sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass man daran verzweifelt



Hab den ersten Anno Ableger ganz schön gesuchtet  Den kann man auch heute noch gut spielen. Meiner Meinung nach. Weiß leider nicht ober auf Vista, 7 oder 8 läuft. XP auf jeden Fall^^


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (5. März 2013)

Auch wenn die weitere Unterstützung mittlerweile eingestellt wurde, würde ich dir zum Wiedereinstieg Age of Empires: Online empfehlen.
Es ist zunächst mal kostenlos und kann bei Bedarf durch DLCs erweitert werden. Ich habe es eine ganze Zeit lang gespielt und lediglich den Kelten-DLC sowie den Skirmish-Modus dazugekauft. Für knapp 8 EUR hatte ich somit knapp 60 Stunden Spielspass. Was will man mehr?

Wenn du dann wieder "Blut geleckt hast" hol dir doch einfach Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty. In mittleren Details sollte es auf deinem Rechner noch laufen und auf Grafik kam es ja bei Blizzard-Spielen noch nie wirklich an.  Die Kampagne ist super, hat eine nette Story und sowohl Multiplayer-, wie auch einen Skirmish-Modus.


----------

